# Collings' Waterloo Guitars



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Similar to the old Gibson L-00, L-0 guitars and and early jumbo. In 14 fret and 12 fret models

Waterloo by Collings Guitars | Handmade in Austin, Texas


----------

